

Rackspace Cloud Servers outperform Amazon EC2 - aneth
http://www.thebitsource.com/featured-posts/rackspace-cloud-servers-versus-amazon-ec2-performance-analysis/

======
stevefarnworth
I signed up for Rackspace Cloud Servers because I've been more used to
traditional hosting, and switching to AWS would (I believe) have been a step
too far for my abilities at the time, and I have to say, it's been nothing but
great.

The knowledge that there's a really good customer service team behind you is
comforting when you're bootstrapping, and the ease of getting a new instance
running is great!

As for the results of the test - I'm surprised somewhat. I don't know why, but
with the number of startups using AWS, I would have thought it'd have been the
better choice for performance issues (maybe the number of startups using them
_is_ the problem).

The cost comparison at the end is interesting for Cloud Servers vs EC2, but it
does appear that S3 can be cheaper for a lot of people than Cloud Files when
at scale.

